# USA Perminent Resident - Travelling outside USA



## trudla (Mar 28, 2011)

Has anyone who is a perminent resident resently travelled overseas on their perminent resident card?


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

trudla said:


> Has anyone who is a perminent resident resently travelled overseas on their perminent resident card?


If you are speaking about a Green Card - yes and extensively but always within the legal perimeters. Should you plan a longer absence here is some information.
http://www.uscis.gov/USCIS/Resources/B5en.pdf


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

Yes, of course, on many occasions. Why wouldn't one? 

However, not, as in your case, staying out of the country for years - which risks losing your permanent residency.

The Green card is a sign of residency *in the US*.


----------



## mamasue (Oct 7, 2008)

I've been a GC holder for 4 years, amd left the country many times.....
I've just returned from a 3-month vacation in Europe and Asia.... never had a problem reentering.
Having said that, the US has been my home since 2006.
If you've abandoned residency, I think we can safely assume your GC isn't valid any more.


----------



## trudla (Mar 28, 2011)

*Perminent residency card*

Thanks for replying. Do they scan your permanent residency card when you leave or only when you enter?




mamasue said:


> I've been a GC holder for 4 years, amd left the country many times.....
> I've just returned from a 3-month vacation in Europe and Asia.... never had a problem reentering.
> Having said that, the US has been my home since 2006.
> If you've abandoned residency, I think we can safely assume your GC isn't valid any more.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

trudla said:


> Thanks for replying. Do they scan your permanent residency card when you leave or only when you enter?


All entries and exits are recorded and accessible to the immigration officer at POA. He scans your passport and this runs a querry. Passenger lists are available to them prior to take off.
To answer your actual question - your lack of presence in the US as Green Card holder will be obvious.
I am curious - what triggers this sudden interest in your Green Card?


----------

